# How to find professional web person



## OnlySJC (Jun 25, 2016)

Where would I begin to find a local PROFESSIONAL web developer capable of building an e-commerce site based on WordPress, please? I have just had a six-month procession of idiots who clearly claim to know stuff they simply do not.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ask anyone who has done the same whom they used,, from your circle of business contacts ?


----------



## OnlySJC (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't have any business contacts. That's why I'm asking here.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Okay, so find a website you know is created in the same way and look on the site for the creators details ?


----------



## OnlySJC (Jun 25, 2016)

Please can someone give me a helpful recommendation.


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

ScratchLines - Wael McKee <[email protected]>


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

OnlySJC said:


> Please can someone give me a helpful recommendation.


As above, find a site you like the look and feel of scroll to the bottom and 9/10 you will see info about the guys that made it like you do on this site

Powered by vBulletin® 
Copyright ©2000 - 2016, vBulletin Solutions, Inc. 
Search Engine Friendly URLs by vBSEO
vBulletin Security provided by vBSecurity v2.2.2 (Pro) - vBulletin Mods & Addons Copyright © 2016 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.

Then make contact.


----------



## OnlySJC (Jun 25, 2016)

Please, looking at websites to "see one you like" is not practical (like looking for a needle in a haystack and I did this for months). I have requested if anyone knows of good resources or has personal knowledge of a reliable developer. What I want is not difficult, I just need someone who is honest about his/her skills and is reliable. Thanks.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

OnlySJC said:


> Please, looking at websites to "see one you like" is not practical (like looking for a needle in a haystack and I did this for months). I have requested if anyone knows of good resources or has personal knowledge of a reliable developer. What I want is not difficult, I just need someone who is honest about his/her skills and is reliable. Thanks.


I hope that you're not just relying on this site for advice, it's a predominantly global expat resource not one that specialises in such requests at a local level.

As we don't allow advertising on the open parts of the forum, it's quite unlikely that someone would be using the site searching for new clients such as you.

If someone knows of someone they can recommend then hopefully they'll make a comment back to you, but to be honest I wouldn't hold your breath.

The alternative suggestion made to you I'm sure was sincere, you having not made any local contacts within 6 months is quite a surprising admission - so are you operating a completely unique business not found anywhere else? Is that why you can't find any relevant competitor websites. Why restrict it to Wordpress - that's like saying you'd only use a taxi that has a prime number for a registration.


----------



## OnlySJC (Jun 25, 2016)

1. I am not holding my breath but am eternally optimistic. I need just one good recommendation. You never know ...

2. I am at an advanced stage with development of a WordPress multisite, so need someone to launch the basic version, and then roll out more sites and functionality. I don't want to start again.

3. I am a sponsored spouse. I have been in Dubai for four years, and the few friends I have made have left Dubai. I work at home, on my own. There is zero social life for me here as a non-drinker and vegetarian.

4. The business is unusual in the UAE, and the level to which I aspire to operate it is very high.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

OnlySJC said:


> 1. I am not holding my breath but am eternally optimistic. I need just one good recommendation. You never know ...
> 
> 2. I am at an advanced stage with development of a WordPress multisite, so need someone to launch the basic version, and then roll out more sites and functionality. I don't want to start again.
> 
> ...


2. OK, makes sense as you've got that far. As Wordpress is quite global I would suggest you not restrict yourself to UAE service providers. I would expect there to be plenty of WP user forums that would be a better source of recommendations. With the internet not having borders you'l definitely find someone but not necessarily here.

3. My OH is of a similar nature and I can now understand your position.

4. Sounds like such a specialised business being launched in a virgin (or close) market would be a difficult thing to achieve, which is where you're going to have to go back to the source of your industry.

Best of luck.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You could try LMTD Dubai they worked on a project for us last year and no complaints - but the best options depends on your exact requirements and budget.

There are at least a few listing/services sites (eg freelancer.com) with feedback ratings and testimonials etc that could well be a better option for a startup site with a presumably limited budget. 

In my experience Web and software development can be done remotely but it's a whole lot easier to work with a person or team you can meet face to face and shout at in person when it all goes to **** (and it probably will at some point  ), be realistic with deadlines and flexible on the scope of work 👍


----------



## mohammed14 (Nov 15, 2015)

OnlySJC said:


> I don't have any business contacts. That's why I'm asking here.


contact Salma (She is a web Developer) her email is [email protected]

She is a freelancer and very talented. She knows her stuff. 

Thanks


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

When I landed in Dubai in 2014, I attended a Wordpress meetup. It was a new group, and it never really went anywhere.

The people who attended were at very different levels of competency. Total beginners like me and a couple of others, a few beauty bloggers, and a couple of programmers who worked for Dubizzle. Listening to the two programmers talk with the meeting host (a Brit), I knew I was seriously out of my league.

So my point is, you could look for that, or any, Wordpress group on Meetup.com in Dubai/AD, and reach out to the organizer. If not them, they may be able to put you in touch with someone.


Hope that helps


----------



## tAALz (Apr 9, 2012)

Contact Sultan with my reference.
https://ae.linkedin.com/in/sultansaadat


----------



## Nightowler (Aug 8, 2016)

We wanted a site developed on Joomla - sort of similar to wordpress. I just couldn't find the quality in the UAE so I worked with an agency which develops sites for SMEs in Australia. It was a bit slower than i guess it would have taken with a local supplier who we could have face to face meetings with but the price was good and the quality excellent.


----------

